# [Gnome] Sin sonidos del sistema después de actualizar a 2.28

## lluisparcet

Hola de nuevo:

Después de la reciente actualización de Gnome a 2.28 me encuentro con que no tengo sonidos del sistema. 

Decir que antes de la actualización sonaban perfectamente. El resto de aplicaciones como "Totem" o "Vlc" reproducen sonido sin problemas por lo que según parece el problema esta en Gnome, o eso creo.

Con la actualización veo que ha desaparecido el apartado de sonido que había en "Sistema --> Preferencias --> Sonido" y lo han sustituido por una pestaña de nombre "Temas de sonido" situada en "Aplicaciones -> Sonido y video -> Control de volumen" pero aparece con todos los apartados sombreados y no permite tocar nada.

Sigo teniendo instalado: 

```
gnome-extra/gnome-audio-2.22.2
```

La verdad es que no se por donde atacar un problema tan tonto por lo que agradeceré cualquier ayuda al respecto y si hacen falta alguna otra información de mi sistema la facilitaré con gusto.

No es que el tema tenga mucha importancia pero a la familia le gusta y me gusdtaría solucionarlo.

Saludos y agradecido de antemano.

----------

## Ralgo

Yo noté que con Gnome 2.28 el paquete "x11-themes/sound-theme-freedesktop" dejó de ser dependencia, el cual era el que contenía el tema de sonido de por defecto. Prueba a volver a instalarlo y ver si es seleccionable desde las opciones de sonido.

EDIT: Acabo de instalarlo y en efecto, volvieron los sonidos de ventanas y de login a Gnome. Espero eso solucione tu problema, saludos!

----------

## lluisparcet

Pues si señor, instalando el paquete "x11-themes/sound-theme-freedesktop" se me soluciona el problema en parte. El caso es que ahora deja seleccionar el tema y se activa solo el sonido de alerta; el que suena al aparecer un cuadro de dialogo que pide confirmación para, por ejemplo, cerrar una ventana y debes contestar "si", "no" o "cancelar".

Jamás se me hubiera ocurrido instalar este paquete.

De todas maneras sigo sin tener los sonidos de login o logout y tampoco encuentro ningún sitio donde poder seleccionarlos o activarlos.

Si se te ocurre algo ya contaras.

Saludos y agradecido.

----------

